# A DIY cooltube



## Fretless (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok well Nova was harassing me to post grow pics.  I'm having USB conflicts and don't have anything better than a 640x480 webcam, so that's on indefinite hold.  
   But here is a pic I did manage to load of a cooltube I made.

   My reflector glass had broken due to the reflector dimensions being 1" off square - IMO the bargain reflectors from HidHut are ok, but you'll get what you pay for.  What to do?
    Well I did some research on bake-a-rounds and hurricane glass.  And considered just dropping another 100 or so for a cooltube.  That didn't sit well.  So I opted for the easy-to-find and buy hurricane glass.
   If you're wondering, this is a big tubular piece of glass with a rather sexy curve to it, and for some reason I don't understand, they carry bunches of this in craft stores like Michael's.
    Also payed a visit to the local Super-Depot-Put-Your-Local-Hardware-Store-Out-of-Business-Communist-Front, and purchased 2 of the 6"-4" reducers, and some of that fun stinky foil tape for higher temp ducting.
    Process went something like this:

   1. Stared at peices wondering what the hell to do with them.
   2. Wished I'd just bought a cooltube already.
   3. Cleaned the HPS bulb.
   4. Put hurricane glass over bulb, realized I'd gotten lucky on how the dimensions were lining up.
   4.2. Smoked some pot.
   5. Using amazing slight of hand, sealed up one of the 6"-4" reducers to the hurricane glass and one side of the reflector.
   6. Did the other side.
   7. Hooked it up to the fan and fired it up.

    The seal is fine, but the question remains, will this remedial shop class project hold up under operating temps with the light on?
    I don't know this yet, as I don't need to use the 600 watt HPS at this point.
    So I really can't recommend trying this at home.  Just get a cooltube for Christ sake, don't embarrass yourself as I have done.
   But - if the seals hold, here we have a reflector with the coverage of a larger unit, with the temp advantages of a cooltube.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 22, 2008)

Great idea!, huricane glass is used for kerosene lamps so it should hold up.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 22, 2008)

Looks good bearfootbob. Great job there my friend. I may try this on my 400 watt hps sometime in the near future so I can put the light even closer to my ladies. Great job once again. Take care.


----------



## Fretless (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks.  I think it may have to be periodically resealed, and with the tape job changing bulbs is a major PITA.  The glass I'm not worried about much.  I wonder if the foil tape will hold up to operating temps.  I have used that tape on my car exhaust and it stuck right to the pipe before the cat converter, but we'll see.  I have 4 week plants that need a little more floro, sexing, and cloning time.


----------



## tankdogster (Apr 7, 2008)

Way to think outside the box


----------



## Fretless (Apr 9, 2008)

I think I'm' going to scrap the reg duct tape though.  Make it all metal tape.  Should last better.


----------

